# Pacquiao-Rios Weigh-in



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Appreciate the link, hopefully I can watch from here.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

This will be the most ripped Manny's been in 2 years, and I'm wondering how Rios is looking. He'll be in great shape, he has a WW frame, and will probably be stronger at this weight. Idk how legit Ariza is tho, I always thought he was a fraud.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually curious as to how Rios will look. Last video I saw of him on Seckbak's videos, his shoulders were looking pretty massive.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd love Manny to come in at 142ish, not the heavy set 147's we've seen recently.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

War Rios. Manny is going to shows some flashes of his greatness several moments in this fight but will not be enough. Rios is going to shock everyone and he will be banging on Manny.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

on hbo as well right?


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> on hbo as well right?


yes.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Manny will probably be somewhere around 144-45. Rios 146.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm getting excited about this fight. Both guys like to go for the finish. 

Thinking of betting the under (8.5 rds) just to spice things up a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

signal loss?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm getting excited about this fight. Both guys like to go for the finish.
> 
> Thinking of betting the under (8.5 rds) just to spice things up a bit. Thoughts?


You win either way. Either Manny's punch resistance is shot-to-shit and he doesn't see round 8, or Rios takes such a severe beating that the ref/corner stops it. It would be a good bet to take.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You win either way. Either Manny's punch resistance is shot-to-shit and he doesn't see round 8, or Rios takes such a severe beating that the ref/corner stops it. It would be a good bet to take.


That's my thinking.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this gonna be on ESPN SportsCentre


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

So weigh in is 11.30pm in the UK


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> signal loss?


Starts around an hour from now


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Rios will looked drained yet again.

Probaly come down to 147 from 160.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> So weigh in is 11.30pm in the UK


yea sounds about right


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

miniq said:


> Rios will looked drained yet again.
> 
> Probaly come down to 147 from 160.


no.

this fight was made back in may and is rios showcase fight

he might get kod

he might ko paq

but one thing he might not do is come in looking drained after improperly preparing for the biggest fight of his career


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The Grudge Match is such a great idea for a movie, can't wait to see it :lol:


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no.
> 
> this fight was made back in may and is rios showcase fight
> 
> ...


Rios will have to cut weight, he's a big dude. He'll be more conformatable at 147 though.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> yes.


You were on esb, right?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Rios will have to cut weight, he's a big dude. He'll be more conformatable at 147 though.


Yeah, Rios and Ortiz are both big motherfuckers.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> You were on esb, right?


yep


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

//


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

im so psyched LOL


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone think the fight will be similar to the david diaz fight?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

there better be a weigh in fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...filiateId=&fight_key=2013_11_24_pacquiao_rios


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> there better be a weigh in fight


that would be awesome. freddie gets revenge. smacks arizas cunt ass


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

About to start


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

We're on guys.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Buffer looks old.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stupid work computers!!! Fucking load!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

felix ripped


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck your Ipad/Ipod only mobile app Top Rank.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Fuck your Ipad/Ipod only mobile app Top Rank.


Use one of the other links I posted.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Use one of the other links I posted.


Yeah I'm on my work computer, just have to switch on and off because people keep looking wondering why there's topless men and women in bikinis :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man buffer looks like 140 years old


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Odds on a weigh in scuffle?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:hey


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Top Rank reporter girl is cute as fuck. :jjj


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

im surprised hamer took this fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

omg, I wanna have sex with these girls so bad!!!!!!!!!! Please for the love of God










#NoFapNovember


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

lmao fat boy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus christ son, do some sit ups


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The TR Girls.......

Its a shame how the only way they can garner intrest in this fight is with this dumb scuffle the trainers had


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

people laughing at andy 257. fug it im a hw. im gonna eat


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Great shape.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Andy looks like shit. Absolute shit and should be ashamed to be up there looking like that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Ruiz Jr. got a boob job, they look more stable.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> omg, I wanna have sex with these girls so bad!!!!!!!!!! Please for the love of God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one in the middle.......









#Nofapthelastweekofnovember


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

a real BODY


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Dib coming 1/2 lb. overweight at first.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ruiz Jr had some solid legs though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Why can't Andy Ruiz look like Anthony Joshua?

I don't get it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arum looks feeble


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why can't Andy Ruiz look like Anthony Joshua?
> 
> I don't get it.


He has a slow metabolism and eats like shit


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

whats up with brandons eye lids?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> He has a slow metabolism and eats like shit


Joshua Ruiz will happen down the line.. expect Joshua to KO this fat fuck into obliviion.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ohh this Top Rank reporter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Pacquiao track suit. Fuck, guy's sponsor gives him some badass fucking clothes.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua Ruiz will happen down the line.. expect Joshua to KO this fat fuck into obliviion.


Wilder would punch the fat off Ruiz's body


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ohh this Top Rank reporter


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

TR reporter smoking, better than the blue babes


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Top rank has some unhealthy obsession with the WBO


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wilder would punch the fat off Ruiz's body


Ya.. you know what? I'm calling it right now.

In 2015.. all this lower weight stuff will be a dream.. in 2015.. the WORLD espn/abc and everyone will be busy talking about Joshua-Wilder.
That will bring Boxing into mainstream again..

ESPN will be doing daily interviews regarding Wilder and the fight will be held at Wembley.

and Wilder will walk out with the pictures of Holyfield and Tyson being kayoed by Lennox and he will be screaming 'VENGENCE for the AMERICANS'

and Joshua will walk out with the banner " Vengenace for the Tea Party'

and it will be the biggest fucking fight ever.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rios looking tight


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Error has occured? The fack.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pac looks so disinterested.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Rios like.."damn this bitch is fine"


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just saw Ellie the jew in the crowd...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck did I miss Rios?!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That weigh in was weak, ones in vegas are the best.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Arum looks unhealthy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Pac looks so disinterested.


Yeah, what I thought too. He didn't do his signature flex and scrunch face. Don't know what to call it. I hope he hasn't lost the fire.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Pacquiao just want a check.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Where's Ariza? He's the reason I'm watching this shit live.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He said Pacquiao was 125lbs lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Those TR ring girls must be so bored sitting in China for the entire week, If I were Rios I would break all 4 in


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe 154? Jesus.


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

Rios STILL looks drained. lol how the fuck do his cheeks still look sunken? lol


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Arums a Mafia Don.....:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Knife You said:


> Rios STILL looks drained. lol how the fuck do his cheeks still look sunken? lol


Ariza is good at his job I guess.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO Arum trying to say the card is great. Yeah, a lot of those fights are FNF/Solo Boxeo shit, not PPV stuff.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice camel toe blond!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

well that was boring


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> TR reporter smoking, better than the blue babes


nooooooooooooooot really


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Pac 145, Rios 146.5


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Where's Ariza? He's the reason I'm watching this shit live.


I was watching for the smoking hot Top Rank girl.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had no audio on, anyone say anything interesting? Fucking missed Rios' weigh in trying to toggle screens, talk to the boss and upload images.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, I was hyped but no Ariza no Roach??


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you!! @Bogotazo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley and Merchant comparing tomorrows fight to Tyson-Douglas


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I had no audio on, anyone say anything interesting? Fucking missed Rios' weigh in trying to toggle screens, talk to the boss and upload images.


Kellerman asked Rios about the weight, Rios said he felt good, Ariza had him drinking a ton of water but that he feels strong. Then he asked him about cursing all the time including in his house for some reason, Rios said that's just how he was raised and talks and isn't conscious of it.

Pac:

"This fight is gonna be different because I start early, one of the longest training camps I've had in my career, we did our best in training, we did it back like when I was young."


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

andy 257.8 oh my. somebody get this mofo a cheeseburger


----------



## Knife You (Nov 22, 2013)

lol @ 7:30 am weigh in


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kellerman asked Rios about the weight, Rios said he felt good, Ariza had him drinking a ton of water but that he feels strong. Then he asked him about cursing all the time including in his house for some reason, Rios said that's just how he was raised and talks and isn't conscious of it.
> 
> Pac:
> 
> "This fight is gonna be different because I start early, one of the longest training camps I've had in my career, we did our best in training, we did it back like when I was young."


Face looks less sunken than before, but still a little drained. Glad he's feeling strong. Not sure why he asked about the cursing, lots of people curse a lot and around the kids.. Guess he didn't have many questions.

Oh, longer than the last Marquez one? Hmm, guess we'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Arum looks ill. I joke it a lot about him but thats a bit sad to see.

And how is Rios face still looking drained? I even thought it was in the last 24/7 a bit. Very weird.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Arum looks ill. I joke it a lot about him but thats a bit sad to see.
> 
> And how is Rios face still looking drained? I even thought it was in the last 24/7 a bit. Very weird.


fat dans chat, he was struggling to make weight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Face looks less sunken than before, but still a little drained. Glad he's feeling strong. Not sure why he asked about the cursing, lots of people curse a lot and around the kids.. Guess he didn't have many questions.
> 
> Oh, longer than the last Marquez one? Hmm, guess we'll see if it makes any difference.


I think Rios had to cut some weight but the extra pounds will definitely help him. I predicted that in the ring we'd see Rios a little more slim looking in the face and a little more muscular in the upper body. We'll see.

I think it is longer than the JMM one. The purpose was so that Manny was in shape by the time Roach got to him so they could spend more time on tactics than conditioning.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

You just know that Uncle Bob had a 5some with those girls, well, actually, a 6some including the TR reporter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> fat dans chat, he was struggling to make weight


christ. How?! Unless they strictly gameplanned for most of the US training and came to China and strictly cut weight. Some fighters do it that way instead of gradually losing. I'm sure it won't matter ultimately.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> christ. How?! Unless they strictly gameplanned for most of the US training and came to China and strictly cut weight. Some fighters do it that way instead of gradually losing. I'm sure it won't matter ultimately.


he was on the stair climber the whole time when freddie and ariza got into a fight :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> christ. How?! Unless they strictly gameplanned for most of the US training and came to China and strictly cut weight. Some fighters do it that way instead of gradually losing. I'm sure it won't matter ultimately.


He was sweating his ass off on an elliptical machine during the Ariza/Roach skirmish. Garcia was adamant he needed that extra half hour. My first thought was that he was cutting pounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he was on the stair climber the whole time when freddie and ariza got into a fight :lol:





JeffJoiner said:


> He was sweating his ass off on an elliptical machine prior to the Ariza/Roach skirmish. My first thought was that he was cutting pounds.


Yeah, not always the healthiest, but it works for a lot of fighters.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac use to have crazy abs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think Rios was struggling with weight, this has the best he has looked in a long time, I don't think he will be a power player at 140 or 147 but I see this being the twilight for Manny.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Rios had to cut some weight but the extra pounds will definitely help him. I predicted that in the ring we'd see Rios a little more slim looking in the face and a little more muscular in the upper body. We'll see.
> 
> I think it is longer than the JMM one. The purpose was so that Manny was in shape by the time Roach got to him so they could spend more time on tactics than conditioning.


Still had to cut? Damn..

Oh I see. Well that's smart, hopefully it pays off for him and we see an aggressive but smart Pacquiao.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think Rios was struggling with weight, this has the best he has looked in a long time, I don't think he will be a power player at 140 or 147 but I see this being the twilight for Manny.


he looked good to me- pac looked like crap


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Still had to cut? Damn..
> 
> Oh I see. Well that's smart, hopefully it pays off for him and we see an aggressive but smart Pacquiao.


Agreed. He's also looking thick in the middle good sign I think. Pac should impress.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he looked good to me- pac looked like crap


Really?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Really?


he looks good there. but he looked flabby live. and he is usually more cut up


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Really?


Man I would absolutely dismantle this blonde barbie. :tim


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pac marquez 4


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know why people spend so much money on these fancy body weight calculators, because all people need to do is post a photo of themselves on a boxing forum and with the amount of conditioning experts they would surely get a more accurate reading


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Man I would absolutely dismantle this blonde barbie. :tim


I really don't like her face...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> pac marquez 4


could be the lighting but paq definately looks different in the rios photo

plus he was 147 in jmm 4 so he should be more cut at 145


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Manny's eyes are the window to his soul... 
(Dude is not interested.)

Brandon might be facing a shell???


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Manny's eyes are the window to his soul...
> (Dude is not interested.)
> 
> Brandon might be facing a shell???


What soul??

JMM took that shit 2 years ago. :yep

Which may explain Pac's facial expressions....like his soul isn't there anymore...


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

This is manny off the roids


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Manny is a part time boxer now, his shape seems to confirm it.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> pac marquez 4


That's from Pac-Marquez 3.

Pac looked about the same to me as Pac-MArquez 4 tonight. I don't think he looked bad at all. He's not as ripped as he used to be, but I think that's more of a sign of age.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> anyone think the fight will be similar to the david diaz fight?


yes


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> That's from Pac-Marquez 3.
> 
> Pac looked about the same to me as Pac-MArquez 4 tonight. I don't think he looked bad at all. He's not as ripped as he used to be, but I think that's more of a sign of age.


Or a sign of focusing only on the fight and not on the posturing and preening at the weigh in. Manny has never been a true welterweight and skipping the dehydration involved with getting as ripped as he usually is may serve him well. Like you said - he doesn't look bad by any standard...he's just not freakishly ripped by the bar he's set for himself.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Pac use to have crazy abs.


His body just isn't the same without the roids.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios looks fat, btw.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I really don't like her face...


Really ? I would say she has a "sex-face". :hat


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, what I thought too. He didn't do his signature flex and scrunch face. Don't know what to call it. I hope he hasn't lost the fire.


He's not gonna act like a douchebag when half of his countrymen are starving. Think about that.


----------

